# atlantic sun basketball links



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

the following are links concerning the teams in the atlantic sun conference. all the information on these links is current and is updated as it becomes available.



OFFICIAL CONFERENCE BASKETBALL SITE: http://www.atlanticsun.org/sports/mbbasketball/index.htm




RIVALS CONFERENCE MESSAGE BOARD: http://ucf.rivals.com/forum.asp?c=d&sid=908&fid=72&style=2&items=75






BELMONT

official basketball site: http://www.belmont.edu/athletics/mensbasketball/index.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2057

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/atlanticsun/belmont.shtml

message board: http://forum.belmont.edu/bruinjournal/








CAMPBELL

official basketball site: http://www.campbell.edu/athletics/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2097

fancake site: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/atlanticsun/campbell.shtml








CENTRAL FLORIDA

official basketball site: http://www.ucfathletics.com/sport_front.asp?sportid=155

espn site: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2116

rivals site and message board: http://ucf.rivals.com/default.asp

another site: http://www.kirksjerks.com/

student website: http://pegasus.cc.ucf.edu/~rk/about.htm








FLORIDA ATLANTIC

official basketball site: http://fausports.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/fau-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2226

fancake site: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/atlanticsun/floridaatlantic.shtml

message board: http://fausports.proboards25.com/

florida varsity site (rivals): http://floridavarsity.rivals.com/forum.asp?sid=957&fid=1306&style=2








GARDNER WEBB

official basketball site: http://www.gwusports.com/default.asp?OrgId=20913&SportName=Basketball+(M)&SportId=7

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2241

fancake site: http://www.fancake.com/ncaabb/independent/gardnerwebb.shtml








GEORGIA STATE

official basketball site: http://www.georgiastate.com/sports/p_sport.cfm?sport=mensbasketball

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2247

message board: http://www.cgispy.com/boards/board.cgi?action=main&user=Pounce









JACKSONVILLE

official basketball site: http://judolphins.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/jack-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=294

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/atlanticsun/jacksonville.shtml







LIBSCOMB

official basketball site: http://www.lipscombsports.com/mspor...asketball.shtml

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=288

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/independent/lipscomb.shtml









MERCER

official basketball site: http://www2.mercer.edu/Athletics/Men/Basketball/default.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2382

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/atlanticsun/mercer.shtml








STETSON

official basketball site: http://www.stetson.edu/offices/athletics/MBB/home.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=56

fancake site: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/atlanticsun/stetson.shtml








TROY STATE

official basketball site: http://www.troystate.com/mbasketball.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2653

independent site: http://www.gotroystate.com/

message boards: http://pub51.ezboard.com/btroystatesports


----------



## GSU Mens BB Fan (Oct 30, 2003)

*I think I found a Belmont forum*

I dont know how active it is, there were some recent post though. Heres the link: http://forum.belmont.edu/bruinjournal/ I think how it works is a student-athlete submits something in a diary and then others reply to it. The conversations dont always correspond with the diary entry and it seems to be a premature sports forum in the making.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the link GSU.


----------



## GSU Mens BB Fan (Oct 30, 2003)

*FAU Message Board*

FAU has a message board @ http://fausports.proboards25.com/ . I believe there is also some FAU activity here too ---> http://floridavarsity.rivals.com/forum.asp?sid=957&fid=1306&style=2 .


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Added the FAU Sports one. The other one you gave I have a hard time accessing.


----------



## GSU Mens BB Fan (Oct 30, 2003)

*Campbell University Fan site*

I discovered a Campbell University Fan site @ http://www.cuhappyhumpers.20megsfree.com/ apparently it is maintained by some Campbell students. They have a link to a message board but it takes you to an ESPN message board. I believe they use the "guestbooK" as a message board.


----------



## GSU Mens BB Fan (Oct 30, 2003)

*UCF Fan Site*

Named after those infamous Kirks Jerks......Kirks Jerks

Also here is one for the UCF Rowdy Knights


----------



## GSU Mens BB Fan (Oct 30, 2003)

*Georgia State Message board has moved*

The Georgia State message board has moved to CAA Zone, it can be found @ http://www.caazone.com/boards/viewforum.php?f=29


----------



## GSU Mens BB Fan (Oct 30, 2003)

Georgia State has moved to the CAA and is no longer in the A-Sun. Also, the Cgispy message board is useless as it is littered with Spam. Thus we the only board being used is the one at Caazone.com


----------

